# Hunting In The Snow



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

I never tire of watching a fox hunt in the snow.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Pretty cool. I had a dog (Samoyed) that would do that.

Interesting about the pointing North. Never heard of that.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Our dog (mixed breed, some snow dog for sure) hunts by sound and does the leap in the air, Winter mice must be better eating he just ate the couple he caught a couple of days ago, when we were moving snow for a log deck, in summer he usually just kills them and leaves them on the ground.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I've seen that. Amazin ain't it. I always wondered ifin he ever finds a rock down there he didn't know about. That would suck!


----------



## VirtualJustice (Jul 31, 2014)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

If it ever snowed here I would consider it.


----------

